
Advice for entrepreneurs negotiating venture capital term sheets - immad
http://asack.typepad.com/a_sack_of_seattle/2007/03/advice_for_entr.html
======
jwecker
Perfect timing- I really needed this article.

nah. just kidding.

~~~
jwecker
btw immad- i was making fun of myself and the current state of my business,
not your submission, which was definitely relevant. cheers :)

~~~
immad
:-)

